

8 biologists on the meaning of synthetic life - andr
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/pdf/465422a.pdf

======
jimt
I only count 6.

~~~
pavs
No. There are eight. Just finished reading.

Mark Bedau Professor of philosophy and humanities, Reed College, Oregon

George Church Geneticist, Harvard Medical School

Steen Rasmussen Professor of physics, University of Southern Denmark

Arthur Caplan Professor of bioethics, University of Pennsylvania

Steven Benner Foundation for Applied Molecular Evolution, Gainesville, Florida

Martin Fussenegger Professor of biotechnology and bioengineering, ETH Zurich,
Basel

Jim Collins Professor of biomedical engineering, Boston University

David Deamer Professor of biomolecular engineering, University of California,
Santa Cruz

\---------

It is interesting to read such diverse view on the subject. While no one is
claiming that it is not a significant step, a lot of them are downplaying the
significance.

